# Hi I'm a new member and I need help!



## Maureen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi my name is Maureen and I have just bought a red convertable tt 04 plate. I love it! There is one problem with it there is a cd changer but no magazine. Could anyone tell me where I can get one and any idea of cost? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Maureen, Welcome to TTF.. Click link for magazine..Not sure of price from Audi Dealer.
H.  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-VW-Seat-6-Di ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Also in the TT shop.........

http://www.thettshop.com/oem.asp?cat=20 ... uct=901132

Saj


----------



## Maureen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi thanks for the replies I will look into these.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
I have a CD mag you can have for £20


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i think ive got one lyin around somewhere. where about are u?


----------



## Maureen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi dzTT
That would be great,I live in Ingleby Barwick.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

PM'd :wink:


----------



## Maureen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi dzTT
Thanx 4 last reply but don't no what it means lol!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

sorry. check ur messages. below the forum bit near the top


----------



## Maureen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Yellow tt
Thanks for your offer am awaiting info about one from someone else but if he cant find it I'll get back to you. Thanks again


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

